#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Partimer English teacher located in Jakarta

## kingwilly

> *Partimer English teacher
> 
> **my name Andi ,Im college student last smster, I have Certivicate English lesson at LIA "CONVERSATION" Have work at Culture n Tourism Department as Cowoker.....0811100650*


 :rofl:

----------

